# A.) What is 'DORP', B.) Where can I get some?



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Does 'DORP' stand for something or is that the name of it?
I'm pretty sure it's the loose burlap material that is used in haunts,
and by loose I mean that the tight stuff is what's used for coffee bags and the loose stuff has holes in it.

Now where can I get some?
Honestly, if you just throw some of that stuff around it makes everything look so much cooler haha.
This year I'm interested in decorating our haunt now that we have the basic frame down.
Last year it was mostly just black sheets, wood, and props.
There were no pumpkins, no corn stalks, no 'DORP' haha.
I'd like to add that to make it look better!

So what is 'DORP' and where can I get some?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Isn't DORP - just landscaping carpet? It's black - comes in 4 foot wide rolls and you can but it at garden centers...

I THINK thats it - wait for someone else to confirm it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Jute netting yes on the landscape fabric.

go to the group buy thread.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

But I mean does it stand for something?
Everyone always writes 'DORP' or just DORP in all caps.
I always thought that meant it stood for something.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I believe it was Steve Hickman that gave it that nick name?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

DORP is a haunter word like FCG and others used in here. Out in the real world you should call it jute netting or landscape fabric. (it will stop those odd looks you get from non haunters). Try telling someone you just got a bucky and see the look you get. Just part of the lingo.


----------

